
Why Self-Checkout Is and Has Always Been the Worst - ductionist
https://gizmodo.com/why-self-checkout-is-and-has-always-been-the-worst-1833106695
======
towaway1138
Maddeningly, this article wanders around without really making the key points.
The self-checkout experience could be done reasonably well, but hasn't been.
Why? The article doesn't talk about it.

Yes, companies want to cut costs, but there's nothing wrong with that. It is
true, though, that there needs to be something in it for the user, or else why
bother? So, for example, how about a 5% discount for self-checking?

I've noticed also that huge kiosk rollout at McDonald's has apparently failed.
They're not as bad as grocery self-checks, but they're not good. And few
people are using them. Who thought this was going to work?

------
sgwealti
Even with all their problems I still prefer self checkout for three reasons:
1) Speed due to the line being shorter and being able to scan and pay for my
items quicker than the cashier typically can 2) not having to interact with a
stranger if I don't feel like it and 3) I can bag my items the way I like them
to be bagged.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
I don’t consider self checkouts to be automation.

All they don’t is turn the touch screen around to face the customer, and
dumbed it down a bit.

There’s nothing automated about having to perform the entire task yourself.

My favourite pet peeve with the ones at my local supermarket is that they’re
called “assisted checkouts”. Assisted? Yeah, by _me_.

